# Wards 25XNH shot gun.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I need information on a Wards Western Field pump action shot gun Model 25XNH 403.

Best I can figure out it was made by Noble and simular to their Model 66 Or a model 50.

I was given this shot gun as a kid about 12 years old 1958.
I loved this shot gun and hunted a variety of game with it. Last hunted with it in Oct 1970 on a duck hunt when it start fireing when you racked a new shell in the chamber with the saftey one even.

I bought a new Mossberg 500 to replace it and a couple weeks after I bought it some thing broke can't remember what it was. the gun shop where i bought it said due to warranty he would send it in for that part to be repaired.

Right in the middle of Michigans small game season and I was laid off work so had a bunch of time to hunt.
I needed a shot gun the shop only had a Ithaca Model 37 feather lite 12ga left. 
Cashed in some bonds and bought the Ithaca, I still have it and love it. 

But I would like to find the parts to repair the old Wards Western Field as is the very first shot gun of my own.

thanks 


 Al


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Check gunpartscorp.com.

I looked at a few different ones. It’s all going to be under noble. They also have the XN series listed out. Without seeing it that’s the best I can do for you right now. It’s honestly just wore out and needs new trigger/hammer/ sear parts. Good luck.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a link to Noble shotguns at gun parts https://www.gunpartscorp.com/gun-manufacturer/noble/shotguns-noble


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Be nice if some one could confirm what model of Noble it is.

 Al


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

alleyyooper said:


> Be nice if some one could confirm what model of Noble it is.
> 
> Al


You got a picture?
Preferably up close of the receiver with the bolt closed.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Here is a picture of the main chunk of the bolt.










This is the bottom of the bolt and works the fireing pin in the back ground.










This is the bottom of the bolt, the part you see when the bolt is closed.










this is the bolt showing the extractor.











this is the bolt and the bottom laid out as they would go together.











this is the bottom part of the main bolt where the fireing pin rides.












this is the bolt with the fireing pin(broken, more on that later.) installed and the bottom ready to go into place.












the bolt with the bottom part in the cocked ready to fire position.












This is the bolt with the bottom part in the fired position.












The fireing pin in the back ground has a broken fireing pin. that I have a friend who could make me one on his lath. 
Finding that pin broke makes me wonder if the broke part was lodged in such a way as to set a round off as you racked a new round in the chamber.

so there you GM.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Model 40A Noble fireing pin 35.10 WHEW. Also fits model 50. Note there is no plastic bumper either.










I wish I could blow up the schematic bigger for a better view.


 Al


----------

